# Hilton Grand Vacations Club Timeshare advice article links and information for owners



## GT75

*Hilton - Hilton Grand Vacations Club HGVC FAQ*: HGVC Introduction, primer and FAQ - Updated 2018

Comparison chart of the major Timeshare point systems: Link to Comparison

Official HGVC Membership guide: Link to guide

HGVC basic point chart for the majority of the resorts: Link to guide

2020 HGVC Open Season Rates: Link to guide

Detailed reference of Timeshare Systems:   Link to Reference

List of all Hilton Timeshare resales, rentals and Exchanges in the TUG marketplace: Link to Reference 

Ratings and Reviews of HGVC Resorts:    HGVC Timeshare Resort ratings and reviews .

Survey on How Happy you are with your HGVC Ownership: Link to Reference

Note:    Elara is a mixed property of HGVC and Westgate deeds.   Westgate deeds are not part of HGVC.    For, Westgate Elara owners, Elara access is defined by their HOA. All other transactions are handled by Westgate.    
Thread Containing Good Background Information on Elara Westgate Owners: Link to Thread​Westgate resale restrictions:   Link to Thread​​​
Attachments:
1.   First attachment is the 2022 HGVC Club Rules
2.   Second attachment is the 2022 Hilton Club - NY club rules.    These rules are only applicable to owners of HCNY.
​


----------



## alwysonvac

*HGVC Booking Windows*


----------



## hurnik

Here's my Bonus Points info document that also gives a rough guide as to valuation of the Bonus Points and "best" use of them.


----------



## SmithOp

*Walking a Reservation*
"Walking the reservation" is where you make a 3-day reservation (minimum club reservation) usually starting earlier than when you actually would like to have. Then every day, you "walk" (move) the reservation 1 day until you get the reservation into the dates which you would like. Then you can just at additional days to the reservation.

This is Lagoon Tower for May 2021, right at the 9 month Club Season date on August 21, 2020, every night at midnight EST a new day gets added and available to book. If you are one of the few with a reservation up against the season start date you can get the extra day. If you don’t have a reservation its impossible to book because you cannot get the minimum 3 days. Notice the 3-day gap in the availability of the 2BR units, all are taken by people walking reservations.


----------



## Sandy VDH

*Shuffling a Reservation*
HGVC when it makes a reservation, it grabs specific points, those points could be saved points, current use year points, or borrowed from next use year points. Those points that are taken will be the first points to expire that are in your account at the *TIME* the reservation is *MADE*. However, our plans often change and we may have booked reservations earlier in the year that used up points that had earlier expiration dates. But now we have canceled those previous reservations and freed up those earlier expiring points. So in our account, we may have existing reservations that use points that expire in the future and we also have points available to book which expire first. So canceling and rebooking may result in you losing a reservation that is currently NOT available in inventory, and is at a high risk to perhaps lose that hard to replace reservation. So canceling is NOT an option. So essentially what you want to end up doing is shuffle the point usage around so that those existing reservations use up the points expiring first, leaving the later expiring points for other bookings. So you want to "Shuffling the Reservations" in order to use up the points that will expire earlier on existing reservations.

Let me give you an example.

*Starting Point*
I receive 14000 ClubPoints per year for my ownership. Here is my current points summary.





I currently have several reservations, some using Regular 2021 ClubPoints (because I have less than my annual allotment of 14000 listed as available) and some using Saved ClubPoints 2020/2021 (HGVC auto saved 2020 use year points into 2021). But because I canceled a reservation that was using Saved ClubPoints after I had already booked additional reservations that used my Regular 2021 ClubPoints, I now find myself with 700 remaining Saved ClubPoints from the 2020/2021 bucket, while I have already “Borrowed” 700 from 2021 buckets.

I want to do this because I can save my 2021 Club Points into 2022, but I will NOT be permitted to do that to the points in the Saved ClubPoint 2020/2021 bucket. I have to use those or move them to RCI, which I would rather NOT do. If you want to move points to RCI anyway, then perhaps this shuffle is not something you need to do.

*What I Want To Accomplish*
I would like one of my existing reservations to use up the 700 points currently in the Saved ClubPoint 2020/2021 bucket. Thus freeing up and adding those points back into my 2022 ClubPoint bucket.

*What I Do in Order to Accomplish the Shuffle*
Select an existing Changeable reservation that is using the points you want to shuffle, either Regular ClubPoints or Borrowed ClubPoints. In my example I have a 2021 reservation that is actually using Borrowed 2022 points.







Select that reservation and change it by subtracting a single day at the beginning or end of your reservation.  Completed that change to the reservation.  Then go into that reservation change process again and change it back to your original dates.  Even if no other units are available, leaving a single day will NOT be able to be booked by someone else, because of the two-day minimum.



In the example below.  Original 7 night reservation was changed to 6 nights.  Confirm it.  Then on the same reservation, was change it back again to the 7 nights.





Once the reservation is changed twice, when you go back to your listing of points the points are reshuffled, as the 2nd time the reservations was changed, the first points expiring were used, thus freeing up the 2021 points.







*Limitations: *
This Won’t work with non-changeable reservations.  Won’t work with 3 night reservations as that in the minimum amount of nights.

Glitches:  There has been known to be occasional glitches, where the system will just not shuffle the points.  In those cases it is always best to just call the VC.


----------

